# final stocking ideas for 15 gallon tank



## fishkeeper35 (Jan 9, 2011)

i have just finished cycling and i plan to keep

4 zebra danios (already have)
2 leopard danios
5 black neon tetras
4 red cherry shrimp

i was wondering if this would be overstocking or just right

i have a filter and heater and plan to keep ph around 7.3 and temp. around 75 F

i plan to put an airstone at the bottom 

tell me what you think and please feel free to post any suggestions you have of stocking my aquarium

i'm a begginer so i'm open to everything!

my tank has 4 fake plants :-( (sorry im a begginner and i dont think i would be able to take care of plants and fish)

and 3 decorations


i was also wondering if there is any small non shoaling catfish or loach that i can put in and still have space for everything else

if i added the small catfish or a loach i would take out the shrimp

i open to anything you have to say

thanks in advance!!:thankyou::blueyay::greenyay::BIGcha-ching:


----------



## chimera779 (Jan 7, 2011)

is this fresh water or saltwater? and how long has your tank been running for?


----------



## fishkeeper35 (Jan 9, 2011)

it is freshwater and it has been running for about 8 weeks:yourock::thankyou::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## aura09 (Nov 5, 2010)

check out aqadvisor.com  it will give you all the info you need . i think you are close to the limit tho for adding fish.


----------



## fishkeeper35 (Jan 9, 2011)

:yourock::thankyou::thankyou::thankyou::thankyou::thankyou:

ok ill look into that

i think i will leave it at this

4 zebra danios
2 leopard danios
5 black neon tetras
4 red cherry shrimp (for help cleaning up tank)


thank you guys/girls i was on another forum and that one gave me no info

this ones the best!!!!!!


----------



## fishkeeper35 (Jan 9, 2011)

i have heard that if you put an airstone in it allows you to be able to add more fish

is this true?:blueyay::greenyay::redyay::greenyay::blueyay::redyay::redyay::greenyay::blueyay:

sorry for all the smilies last thread had a limit on how many you could put!:-(


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Adding an airstone doesn't allow you to add more fish, sorry. 
The RCS will end up most likely being food for your fish. Nearly all fish will snack on any shrimp they can fit into their mouths and an adult RCS isn't large enough to avoid being eaten by the danios and tetras. 
Off hand I can't think of any small catfish that could be kept in a 10gl other than otos but they require an established tank, pristine water conditions, and preferably a planted tank. Loaches are out as they definitely need to be kept with the company of other loaches in order to thrive and be happy. 
You could do pygmy cories in a 10gl.

PS. Welcome to TFK!


----------



## fishkeeper35 (Jan 9, 2011)

its a 15 gallon and thank you for your ideas with the shrimp

i just wanted something on the bottom so it doesnt look bare


----------

